# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  SENTENCIA DEL TRIBUNAL CONSTITUCIONAL QUE ESTABLECE LA VIGENCIA DE LAS EXONERACIONES E INAFECTACIONES TRIBUTARIAS A LAS COOPERATIVAS

## wgalloso

Como parte del proceso de información y esclarecimiento sobre el debate generado de la vigencia de la Ley No. 29683 , las cuales según lo que hemos venido sosteniendo no tienen un adecuado sustento, son discriminatorias e inconstitucionales, al haber establecido  en forma retroactiva, beneficios tributarios a las Cooperativas, en aras de esclarecer a los miembros de dicho sector, lo ilegal de sus pretensiones es que publicamos esta sentencia del Tribunal Constitucional:   *EXP. N.° 02235-2009-PA/TC* *LIMA* *COOPERATIVA DE SERVICIOS* *EDUCACIONALES DIVINA* *TRINIDAD LTDA*   *SENTENCIA DEL TRIBUNAL CONSTITUCIONAL* 
En Lima, a los 20 días del mes de agosto de 2010, la Sala Segunda del Tribunal Constitucional, integrada por los magistrados Mesía Ramírez, Beaumont Callirgos y Eto Cruz, pronuncia la siguiente sentencia  *ASUNTO* 
Recurso de agravio constitucional interpuesto por Cooperativa de Servicios Educacionales Divina Trinidad Ltda., debidamente representada, contra la resolución expedida por la Primera Sala Civil de la Corte Superior de Justicia de Lima, de folios 424, su fecha 11 de diciembre de 2008, que declaró improcedente la demanda de autos.  *ANTECEDENTES* 
Con fecha 13 de setiembre de 2004, la recurrente interpone demanda de amparo contra el Tribunal Fiscal, la Superintendencia Nacional de Administración Tributaria (SUNAT) y el Ministerio de Economía y Finanzas (MEF), solicitando que se declare la nulidad de la Resolución del Tribunal Fiscal N.°  02518-1-2004, la Resolución de Intendencia N.°  025-4-17815 y las Órdenes de Pago N.° 021-01-0191672, 021-01-0191673, 021-01-0191675 y 121-01-0191676. Asimismo, solicita que se reconozca expresamente la vigencia de la inafectación de las Cooperativas de Servicios Educacionales, contenida en el inciso 1 del artículo 66, el artículo 121 y en el artículo 122 de la Ley General de Cooperativas, en concordancia con la Ley N.° 27034. 
Argumenta que el artículo 66, inciso 1 de la Ley General de Cooperativas, indica que las Cooperativas de Servicios Educacionales se encuentran inafectas al Impuesto a la Renta (IR) por los ingresos que otorgan por operaciones con sus propios socios. No obstante ello, afirma que el 16 de noviembre de 2001 se le notificaron 4 órdenes de pago exigiendo la cancelación de los intereses originados debido a la variación que se produjo respecto a la base imponible del IR que erróneamente abonó desde 1997 a 1999; y que tales resoluciones fueron impugnadas siendo rechazadas por la última instancia en lo administrativo tributario, ante lo cual interpuso demanda de amparo alegando que se ha vulnerado sus derechos a la propiedad, a la inafectación de pago de impuestos y a la igualdad ante la ley, así como los principios de no confiscatoriedad tributaria y de legalidad. 
El Procurador Público a Cargo de los Asuntos Judiciales del MEF, contesta la demanda negándola y contradiciéndola, e indica que de acuerdo al artículo 66, numeral 1, del TUO de la Ley General de Cooperativas, aprobado mediante Decreto Supremo N.° 074-90-TR, las coopertativas estaban afectas al IR solo por ingresos netos, provenientes de las operaciones que realicen con terceros no socios. Refiere que el segundo párrafo del artículo 121 de la citada ley dispuso que las exenciones, exoneraciones y beneficios tributarios establecidos por ella regirían durante un plazo de 10 años, y que, en tal sentido, a partir de 1991 los ingresos provenientes de operaciones con sus socios se encuentran afectas al IR. Asimismo, refiere que el artículo 11 de la Ley de Promoción de la Inversión en la Educación, aprobada por Decreto Legislativo N.° 822, dispuso que las instituciones educativas particulares se regirían por las normas del régimen general del IR. Por consiguiente, expresa que lo que pretende la entidad demandante es obtener una ampliación de la exoneración tributaria, en virtud de una interpretación subjetiva. 
La SUNAT contesta la demanda solicitando que sea declarada improcedente o en su caso infundada, argumentando que el Texto Único Ordenado (TUO) de la Ley  General de Cooperativas establece que las cooperativas, cualquiera sea su modalidad, se encuentran afectas al IR por los ingresos provenientes de operaciones con sus socios o con terceros. Indica que el Decreto Legislativo N.° 85, publicado el 20 de mayo de 1981, fue la norma que reguló las cooperativas estableciendo un período de 10 años de exoneraciones y demás beneficios tributarios, la cual vencía con el ejercicio fiscal de 1990. De igual modo, alega que el artículo 4 dela Ley de Promoción de la Inversión de la Educación (Decreto Legislativo N.° 882), estableció que la actividad de servicios educativos es susceptible de generar renta,  la misma que estaría gravada desde el 1 de enero de 1997, fecha en que entró en vigencia el referido decreto legislativo. Sostiene también que en la Ley del Impuesto a la Renta, aprobada mediante Decreto Legislativo N.° 774, no existe extremo que exonere a las cooperativas que se dediquen a esta actividad educativa. Por último, afirma que en el artículo 66 del TUO de la Ley General de Cooperativas  las cooperativas de ahorro y crédito están inafectas al IR por los ingresos provenientes de las operaciones que realicen con sus socios hasta el 31 de diciembre de 1998. 
El Trigésimo Cuarto Juzgado Civil de Lima, con fecha 25 de julio de 2008, declaró infundada la demanda, estimando que, de acuerdo al artículo 66, inciso 1 de la Ley General de Cooperativas, la inafectaciónalegada no se encuentra en vigencia a partir del ejercicio gravable de 1991, extendiéndose la inafectación solo a las cooperativas de ahorro y crédito hasta el 31 de diciembre de 1998 (Ley N.° 27034). De otro lado, sostiene que la demandante, por ser una institución educativa particular sin fines de lucro creada legalmente bajo la forma jurídica de cooperativa, se rige por las normas del régimen general del impuesto a la renta, en virtud de la Ley del Impuesto a la Renta (Decreto Legislativo N.° 774), artículos 14, b), 24, b) y 28 i). 
La Sala Superior revisora estima que la demanda debe ser declara improcedente en virtud del artículo 5, inciso 2 del Código Procesal Constitucional, debiendo tramitarse la demanda en el contencioso administrativo, por ser esa la vía procedimental específica igualmente satisfactoria.  *FUNDAMENTOS* 
1.        Primeramente este Tribunal debe revisar la aplicación del artículo 5, inciso 2 del Código Procesal Constitucional por el _ad quem_. Este Colegiado no comparte tal decisión puesto que entiende que imponer una causal de improcedencia que no estaba vigente al momento de presentar la demanda resulta ser una medida que no se condice con los principios que informan los procesos constitucionales (art. III del Código Procesal Constitucional). Por consiguiente, en el presente caso, y tomando en cuenta que la demanda fue interpuesta antes de la entrada en vigencia del Código, no debe serle aplicado tal causal de improcedencia.  *Tributación de los centros educativos*2.        Si bien el artículo 19 de la Constitución establece que si bien es cierto que las universidades, institutos superiores y demás centros educativos constituidos conforme a la legislación en la materia gozan de inafectación de todo impuesto directo e indirecto que afecte los bienes, actividades y servicios propios de su finalidad educativa y cultural, también es cierto que en su último párrafo dispone que puede establecerse la aplicación del impuesto a la renta a las instituciones educativas privadas que generen ingresos que por ley sean calificados como utilidades. Es decir, que la Constitución no otorga tal beneficio respecto las utilidades de las entidades educativas particulares.  *Deber de contribuir y beneficios tributarios*3.         En la STC 0041-2005-PI/TC se estableció que
los beneficios tributarios constituyen aquellos tratamientos normativos mediante los cuales el Estado otorga una disminución, ya sea total o parcialmente, del monto de la obligación tributaria, o la postergación de la exigibilidad de dicha obligación. A propósito de esto, este Colegiado considera pertinente referirse a los distintos modos como pueden manifestarse los beneficios tributarios, a saber: la inafectación, la inmunidad, y la exoneración. 
4.        Esta capacidad de beneficiar a determinado sector de la sociedad se origina en la propia potestad tributaria que tiene el Estado, facultad que debe ser ejercida de conformidad con los principios establecidos en el artículo 74 de la Constitución. Así, la imposición de los beneficios tributarios debe hacerse respetando los principios de reserva de ley, de no confiscatoriedad, de igualdad tributaria y de protección de los derechos fundamentales. Más aún, siendo estos beneficios auténticos privilegios tributarios, es evidente que pueden generar afectaciones al principio de igualdad tributaria. Y es que con tales beneficios se configura una excepción al _deber de contribuir con los gastos públicos_, que es una regla de orden público tributario y además es una manifestación del principio de solidaridad consagrado implícitamente en la cláusula que reconoce al Estado como un Estado Social y Democrático de Derecho (artículo 4 de la Constitución) [STC 004-2004-AI/TC, fundamento 9]. 
5.        Históricamente, el principio de reserva de ley se ha establecido como una garantía a fin de proteger a la sociedad de los eventuales abusos que puedan generarse desde el Ejecutivo. Así, lo que se tutela con ello es el principio de autoimposición, mediante el cual solo la misma sociedad puede imponerse obligaciones tributarias o de cualquier otro índole que impliquen una exacción al patrimonio de los ciudadanos. De tal modo, al crearse un cobro tributario, podrá decirse que se ha respetado la reserva de ley cuando, vía ley o norma habilitada, se regulen los elementos esenciales y determinantes para reconocer dicho tributo como tal, de modo que todo aquello adicional pueda ser delegado para su regulación a la norma reglamentaria en términos de complementariedad, mas nunca de manera independiente [STC 2762-2002-AA/TC, fundamento 8]. 
6.        En suma, así como las obligaciones tributarias deben respetar los principios tributarios, las normas que establezcan beneficios tributarios también deben hacerlo. Por lo que debe establecerse expresamente en qué consiste el beneficio tributario, a fin de no permitir que se delegue a la Administración la facultad de determinar ello.  *Análisis del caso en concreto*7.        Las alegaciones de la recurrente se sustentan básicamente en la interpretación que se realiza del artículo 66, inciso 1 de la Ley General de Cooperativas (Texto Único Ordenado aprobado mediante Decreto Supremo N.°  074-90-TR). Dicho artículo establece:
Artículo 66.- Rigen para las organizaciones cooperativas y los actos señalados a continuación que ellas celebren, las siguientes normas tributarias básicas: 1. Las cooperativas están afectas por el impuesto a la renta, sólo por los ingresos netos, provenientes de las operaciones que realicen con terceros no socios [...]. 
8.        Como se advierte de autos, la demandante alega que por error se efectuaron pagos por concepto de Impuesto a la Renta desde enero de 1997 hasta junio de 1999 sobre la base de ingresos obtenidos por operaciones con sus socios, los cuales estarían inafectos en virtud al artículo citado. Al respecto, debe advertirse que la supuesta inafectación no resulta estar configurada expresamente, sino que ha sido a partir de un ejercicio de interpretación que la demandante argumenta ello. En efecto, el que en el referido artículo 66, numeral 1, se detalle qué operaciones están afectas al impuesto a la renta, no implica necesariamente que se esté estableciendo una inafectación de cualquier otra conducta. 
9.        Y, si bien alega que tal interpretación se desprende de lo normado en la Cuarta Disposición Transitoria de la Ley N.° 27304 (Ley que modifica el Decreto Legislativo N.º 774, Ley del Impuesto a la Renta), lo cierto es que ese artículo solo hace referencia a las cooperativas de ahorro y crédito, excluyendo a cualquier otro tipo de cooperativas. En efecto, como se expresa en la disposición mencionada: 
CUARTA.- Cooperativas de ahorro y crédito
Precísase que de conformidad con el numeral 1 del Artículo 66 del Decreto Legislativo N.º 85, cuyo Texto Único Ordenado fue aprobado por el Decreto Supremo N.º 074-90-TR, las cooperativas de ahorro y crédito están inafectas al Impuesto a la Renta por los ingresos netos provenientes de las operaciones que realicen con sus socios hasta el 31.12.98. 
10.    Por consiguiente, puesto que no existe un reconocimiento expreso que declare de manera explicita la inafectación de las cooperativas de servicios educacionales, no puede reconocerse vía interpretación o analogía unainafectación implícita. Ello sería tan injusto como reconocer una obligación tributaria por analogía o interpretación, lo que en virtud del principio de reserva ley y de legalidad no es factible (tercer párrafo de la Norma VIII del titulo preliminar del Código Tributario). 
11.    A partir de lo expuesto, resulta manifiesto el efecto de lo establecido en el artículo 121 del TUO de la Ley General de Cooperativas (Decreto Supremo N.° 074-90-TR), en cuanto indica en su segundo párrafo lo siguiente: Las exenciones, exoneraciones y demás beneficios e incentivos tributarios establecidos por la presente Ley regirán durante el mismo plazo de diez años fijados en este Artículo. Así, y en el negado caso de que se esté ante una inafectación a favor de las cooperativas, tales beneficios habrían finalizado a los 10 años de entrada en vigencia del Decreto Legislativo N.° 85 (Ley General de Cooperativas), publicada en mayo de 1981. En tal sentido, el beneficio tributario otorgado ya habría vencido para el año 1997, fecha en que se generaron los valores cuestionados en la presente demanda. 
Por estos fundamentos, el Tribunal Constitucional, con la autoridad que le confiere la Constitución Política del Perú  *HA RESUELTO* 
Declarar *INFUNDADA* la demanda. 
Publíquese y notifíquese.  
SS.  *MESÍA RAMÍREZ* *BEAUMONT** CALLIRGOS* *ETO CRUZ*Temas similares: SENTENCIA DEL TRIBUNAL CONSTITUCIONAL SOBRE LA APLICACION DE LAS NORMAS EN EL TIEMPO Artículo: Ley que amplía exoneraciones tributarias a la Amazonía generaría pérdidas por US$ 1,600 millones al Estado Ley de cooperativas fomentará asociatividad entre los pequeños agricultores Tribunal Constitucional admite demanda de inconstitucionalidad de la Ley de Aguas Central de Cooperativas cafetaleras COCLA se lanza al Agroturismo

----------


## wchoquehuanca

*LEY Nº 29683 QUE PRECISA LOS ALCANCES DE LOS ARTÍCULOS 3 Y 66 DEL DECRETO LEGISLATIVO 85, LEY GENERAL DE COOPERATIVAS*   *Artículo 1. Actos cooperativos*  
Precísase que, de conformidad con lo dispuesto en el artículo 3 del Decreto Legislativo 85, Ley General de Cooperativas, cuyo Texto Único Ordenado fue aprobado por Decreto Supremo 074-90-TR, las cooperativas, por su naturaleza, efectúan actos cooperativos, los cuales se definen como los que se realizan internamente entre las cooperativas y sus socios en cumplimiento de su objeto social. Los actos cooperativos son actos propios de su mandato con representación, estos no tienen fines de lucro.   *Artículo 2. Inafectación al Impuesto General a las Ventas (IGV)*  
Precísase que, de conformidad con lo dispuesto en el artículo 3 del Decreto Legislativo 85, Ley General de Cooperativas, cuyo Texto Único Ordenado fue aprobado por Decreto Supremo 074-90-TR, las cooperativas están inafectas al Impuesto General a las Ventas (IGV) por las operaciones que realicen con sus socios.   *Artículo 3. Inafectación al Impuesto a la Renta*  
Precísase que, de conformidad con lo dispuesto en el numeral 1 del artículo 66 del Decreto Legislativo 85, Ley General de Cooperativas, cuyo Texto Único Ordenado fue aprobado por Decreto Supremo 074-90-TR, las cooperativas están inafectas al Impuesto a la Renta por los ingresos netos provenientes de las operaciones que realicen con sus socios.  *DISPOSICIONES COMPLEMENTARIAS FINALES*   *PRIMERA*. *Situación de las resoluciones de determinación y de multa*  
Las resoluciones de determinación y las resoluciones de multa que se hubieran emitido como consecuencia de fiscalizaciones a las cooperativas, por Impuesto a la Renta e Impuesto General a las Ventas (IGV) por los ingresos obtenidos por operaciones con sus socios serán dejadas sin efecto, cualquiera sea su estado, ya sea en sede administrativa o en sede judicial.   *SEGUNDA*. *No compensación ni devolución* 
Las cooperativas y los socios de las cooperativas que estén comprendidas dentro de los alcances de las inafectaciones a que se refiere la presente norma, y que hubieran pagado el Impuesto a la Renta e Impuesto General a las Ventas (IGV), no podrán solicitar compensación ni devolución de los mismos.  *TERCERA. Normas sobre documentos internos* 
La Superintendencia Nacional de Administración Tributaria (Sunat) dicta, mediante resolución, en un plazo de sesenta días calendario, las normas sobre los documentos internos que las cooperativas deban emitir por las operaciones que realicen con sus socios o cuando los socios realicen con su cooperativa, de acuerdo a lo establecido en la presente Ley.  *CUARTA. Convalidación de documentos de soporte* 
En tanto la Superintendencia Nacional de Administración Tributaria (Sunat) no apruebe los documentos internos que deban utilizar las cooperativas en sus operaciones con sus socios y los socios con su cooperativa, quedan convalidados los documentos de soporte que hayan utilizado o estén utilizando las cooperativas, cualquiera sea su naturaleza, defecto o irregularidad que estas tuvieran.   *POR TANTO:* 
Habiendo sido reconsiderada la Ley por el Congreso de la República, insistiendo en el texto aprobado en sesión del Pleno realizada el día catorce de octubre de dos mil diez, de conformidad con lo dispuesto por el artículo 108 de la Constitución Política del Perú, ordeno que se publique y cumpla. 
En Lima, a los once días del mes de mayo de dos mil once. 
CÉSAR ZUMAETA FLORES 
Presidente del Congreso de la República 
EDUARDO ESPINOZA RAMOS 
Tercer Vicepresidente del Congreso de la República

----------


## wchoquehuanca

*ADICIONALMENTE A LA LEY DEL ACTO COOPERATIVO SOBRE TRIBUTOS EN COOPERATIVAS SALIO ESTA NORMA: 
LEY QUE PRORROGA LA VIGENCIA DE BENEFICIOS TRIBUTARIOS* *Artículo 1. Prórroga de normas que conceden beneficios tributarios* *Prorrógase hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2015 la vigencia de*:
a) El Decreto Legislativo 783, que aprueba la norma sobre devolución de impuestos que gravan las adquisiciones con donaciones del exterior e importaciones de misiones diplomáticas y otros.
b) La Ley 28754, Ley que elimina sobrecostos en la provisión de obras públicas de infraestructura y
de servicios públicos mediante inversión pública o privada.
c) La Ley 27623, Ley que dispone la devolución del Impuesto General a las Ventas e Impuesto de Promoción Municipal a los titulares de la actividad minera durante la fase de exploración.
d) La Ley 27624, Ley que dispone la devolución del Impuesto General a las Ventas e Impuesto de Promoción Municipal para la exploración de hidrocarburos.  *Artículo 2. Sustitución del primer párrafo del artículo 7° del Texto Único Ordenado de la Ley del Impuesto General a las Ventas e Impuesto Selectivo al Consumo, aprobado por Decreto Supremo 055-99-EF y normas modificatorias*
Sustitúyese el primer párrafo del artículo 7° del Texto Único Ordenado de la Ley del Impuesto General a las Ventas e Impuesto Selectivo al Consumo, aprobado por Decreto Supremo 055-99-EF y normas modificatorias, por el texto siguiente:
“Artículo 7°.- Vigencia y renuncia a la exoneración *Las exoneraciones contenidas en los Apéndices I y II tienen vigencia hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2015.”*  *Artículo 3. Sustitución del encabezado del artículo 19° del Texto Único Ordenado de la Ley del Impuesto a la Renta, aprobado por Decreto Supremo 179-2004-EF y normas modificatorias*
Sustitúyese el encabezado del artículo 19° del Texto Único Ordenado de la Ley del Impuesto a la Renta, aprobado por el Decreto Supremo 179-2004-EF y normas modificatorias, por el texto siguiente:
“Artículo 19°.- Están exonerados del Impuesto hasta el 31 de diciembre de 2015:” *DISPOSICIÓN COMPLEMENTARIA FINAL ÚNICA. Vigencia*
La presente Ley entra en vigencia a partir del 1 de enero de 2013.

----------


## wchoquehuanca

*Punto Económico-RTP- CANAL 7 Televisión 24-06-13 :
 Proyecto de Nueva Ley de Cooperativas PERU : Lic. Walter Choquehuanca Soto (P.01 )*COOPERATIVAS 2013-PERU - PROYECTO DE NUEVA LEY- 01 - YouTube

----------


## wchoquehuanca

02.jpg

----------

